# Bluetooth does not work

## NeoRiddle

Hi!

My bluetooth does not work

I have emerged net-wireless/kbluetooth:

```
emerge -vp  kbluetooth

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-wireless/kbluetooth-0.4_rc1  USE="semantic-desktop (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal)" LINGUAS="es -da -de -en_GB -et -fr -gl -km -lt -nds -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -sv -tr -uk -zh_CN -zh_TW" 98 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 98 kB

```

In kernel i have:

```
cat .config | grep -i "config_bt"

CONFIG_BT=m

CONFIG_BT_L2CAP=m

CONFIG_BT_SCO=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP=m

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_MC_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_PROTO_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_HIDP=m

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUSB is not set

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTSDIO=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_H4=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_BCSP=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_LL=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBPA10X=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIDTL1=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBT3C=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBLUECARD=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUART=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI=m

# CONFIG_BTRFS_FS is not set

```

then, lsmod outputs:

```
# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

sco                     8808  2

bnep                   10576  2

rfcomm                 31480  1

l2cap                  19060  6 bnep,rfcomm

bluetooth              46184  6 sco,bnep,rfcomm,l2cap

vboxdrv                97080  0

rng_core                3452  0

```

and finally lsusb outputs:

```
# lsusb | grep -i bluetooth

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 413c:8103 Dell Computer Corp. Wireless 350 Bluetooth

```

Please help me. 

If you need some extra info, please be free to ask me. 

Thank you very much.

----------

## mikeg

 *NeoRiddle wrote:*   

> Hi!
> 
> My bluetooth does not work
> 
> I have emerged net-wireless/kbluetooth:
> ...

 

It would be helpful to be more specific about what "does not work". I, too, am having problems with kbluetooth. For me, it installs and runs in the system tray. When I right click on the icon all selections are disabled (gray) except "About" and "Quit".

----------

## NeoRiddle

 *mikeg wrote:*   

>  *NeoRiddle wrote:*   Hi!
> 
> My bluetooth does not work
> 
> I have emerged net-wireless/kbluetooth:
> ...

 

exactly me too

----------

## jamapii

I know that some years ago, Linux bluetooth support has been replaced. There was no migration guide or documentation (other than "just upgrade"). Since then, there have been more changes. I see new files in /etc/bluetooth, and I don't know if the old ones are still used.

It seems that all available documentation is about the old implementation that is now outdated by at least 1 generation. Almost nobody knows how to tell. My few clues are: if sdpd or hcid is mentioned, it's outdated.

obexftp works for me (if only a single, paired device is nearby; start with obexftp -b -l), so it seems the old pairings are still valid. They seem to be stored in /var/lib/bluetooth .

KDE4's konqueror has any bluetooth support and any mention of bluetooth removed.

Any other gnome/kde bluetooth managers/applets/whatever work partially, if at all, and do weird things, if anything.

I think what's needed first is up-to-date documentation.

----------

## jamapii

ps ax|grep blue

 1672 ?        S      0:00 [bluetooth]

 5964 ?        S<s    0:05 /usr/sbin/bluetoothd --udev

10246 ?        S      0:03 /usr/bin/python2.6 /usr/bin/blueman-applet

10255 ?        S      0:08 bluetooth-applet

epm -qGa|grep blue  # (selected)

dev-python/pybluez-0.16

net-wireless/bluez-gnome-1.8

net-wireless/blueman-1.10

net-wireless/bluez-4.61

net-wireless/blueproxy-1.3

net-wireless/kbluetooth-0.4.1

I started 2 or 3 bluetooth applications/applets/whatever, now I have 2 bluetooth icons in the systray, and it seems I can pair devices and send and receive files with at least 1 of them. My Blackberry must be placed in a special mode for this, or else it doesn't support it. /etc/init.d/bluetooth should be started.

----------

## Sik

 *Quote:*   

> It would be helpful to be more specific about what "does not work". I, too, am having problems with kbluetooth. For me, it installs and runs in the system tray. When I right click on the icon all selections are disabled (gray) except "About" and "Quit".
> 
> exactly me too

 

This is a permission issue. If you open a terminal and launch kbluetooth as root it should work. The problem for me is that this doesn't work anymore because kbluetooth is not able to register in the KDE session anymore. I solved running an entire kde session from root in order to add/remove bluetooth devices. 

There should be a way to allow a user to be able to manage the kbluetooth. Does anyone know how should be done?

Thanks, sik.

----------

